# muskie fishing at lake milton



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

anyone know of any good casting spots at lake milton i haven't had any luck trying to get one.. pm me if anyone can help me out to catch my first lunge


----------



## NateDaug149 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm a Milton novice, and have never tried for Muskies. I was out there on Saturday with a buddy of mine fishing for bass. Caught a few LM on the lake, then we decided to head to the river. We were fishing some down trees near the bank when a boat was going by trolling. All of a sudden we heard a drag start reeling. We looked back to see a guy with his pole doubled over. We sat and cheered the guy on for 15 minutes until he finally was able to land the fish. 44" muskie. It was only the 2nd time I've been to Milton, but watching that guy pull in that fish was worth it. From what he said up toward the river is the best place to get them. Good luck to you. Never caught one, but I think I might want to start trying now.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nate,

Out of curiosity, did you happen to snap a picture of the fish for the guy?


----------



## NateDaug149 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yep. I got one on my phone, but accidently deleted it. He gave us his camera and my buddy took a few for him.


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nate, do you mean like up by the dam? im not to familiar with milton


----------



## NateDaug149 (Jul 31, 2009)

Going towards the dam. If you go to the south end of the lake it starts to bend and wind around. It's all no wake though there. You'll go under a bridge. There is a skiing area there with a sign that says, skiing by permit only. Go past there and you'll be in the river. You can't miss it. I suggest going early in the morning. By 11am, that whole lake is filled with pleasure boaters this time of year. There must have been 5 or 6 boats trolling the river by 12.


----------



## NateDaug149 (Jul 31, 2009)

My bad. Opposite end of the dam.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nate,

I saw the picture he had of the fish and wondered how he took that picture by himself. He then told me a story very similar to your's. Small world.


----------



## NateDaug149 (Jul 31, 2009)

Small world indeed. He was pretty excited. He was shaking a bit after the fight. We had to go over and give him a hand. His other rod got caught in his net when he was trying to land it.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

You can get them off either end just the dam holds suspended fish. Ten fow.


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone.. nate you know if he was on the cover for fish and field this month


----------



## NateDaug149 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what that is, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

its just a local magazine you can pick up at like gas stations.. kinda older guy fits what your were saying just wondering because it was a real nice fish if so. cant find the magazine or id get the pic on here


----------

